# rat follows me!



## ratvocate (May 15, 2007)

OMG.. this is just too cute! Every morning I open my FN cage and let my girls climb about on top etc.. My favorite girl ( I know I shouldnt have favorites but its hard!) always gets onto the floor and runs about the living room. 
This morning she came into my office to join me for my morning coffee. Then whenever I would get up and go into another room , she runs behind me following me from room to room! She is so cute and loves her mommy. I am so attached to these girls.


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

that's really sweet!

my older girls aren't as playful with me as i got them when they were quite old but the ones i got as babies show their love more! i want mine to follow me!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i love that SOOO much. picasso will do it to me and it makes me feel so loved!  how do you know when you've found your heart-rat? because i think that should be a standard, although it took me 5 or 6 hamsters to find the my heart-hamster (do they exist? lol).


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

That's so sweet. ^^ I've had rats that do that too.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

cocoa chanel does that and i love it.
your loved =]


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

When I'm walking around my room Raz will chase my feet and want to play wrestling....it's really cute. As for my new one....I justw ant him not to be so timid!


----------



## d00mg1rl (Jun 27, 2007)

I've got a dog that does that, get annoying at time when you turn around and trip over him. I'd hate think what might happen if it was one of my rats though


----------



## iwuvmyrat (Jul 18, 2007)

Aww! My ferret does the same thing. I'm totally nuts about all my babies, and other peoples.


----------

